
Show HN: Myfinancelist, a directory of investment banking, PE, HE, and VC firms - thaile
http://myfinancelist.com
======
PaulHoule
Where do you get the data from?

~~~
thaile
Hey, thanks for checking the website out! For the investment banking firms, I
just took firms from google and manually assembled the list and for the other
lists, I did a mix of googling and pulling from established databases such as
Capital IQ, Thomas one, etc.

